# First marriage at age 50



## Newwife2018 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello everyone.....so a little about me I have had 2 long term relationships before I met my husband and married. I have 2 children with my first relationship of 14 yrs on and off. One is out the house the other a teenage girl. Once my relationship with my children's father I got involved with a nan that attended to my every need to the point where I was feeling smothered. That lasted 8 yrs and ended when I met my husband. We have now been married for 1 1/2 yrs after 5 months of courtship. I totally felt in my heart he was the one! So I married for the first time in my life at the age of 50........But it has been tough. I left everything thing i knew and left my family and friends to start a new beginning and we are battling with each other and so I turned to this group to get some opinions and support to help me through the rough patches. Thank you


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, that's tough. A new marriage and a new community. 

Was this a long distance relationship? Is that why you moved?

What sort of things are you battling over?


----------

